
SSH into Private Machines – Simple as 1, 2, 3 - zhirzh
https://zhirzh.github.io/2017/01/02/ssh-into-provate-machines/
======
dozzie
How is it any new? We, SSH users, have been doing it for a dozen years.

What's interesting is how to use OpenSSH's ProxyCommand and netcat or socat on
a remote (jump/intermediate) machine to go through with the target machine's
name and address, not "localhost" and additional setup on a second terminal
that needs to be up the whole time.

